# The best tool for testing furnaces and...



## pcplumber (Mar 11, 2009)

diagnosing a furnace is my gas leak tester I bought at Johnstone supply for about $175. This tester finds leaks in valves that are almost impossible to find with soap bubbles. It is much faster, cleaners, and more effective. 

Most often, the customer cannot smell a gas leak and if they can't smell the leak, it is not serious to them. When they hear the siren of the gas tester squealing there is a better confirmation that a serious problem exists.


----------



## Trick1 (Mar 23, 2009)

We use the TIF 8800-A. Good unit with reliable results. But if you want to take your diagnostics to the next level....I highly recommend Fieldpiece instruments. I purchased the Fieldpack last year. With one meter and several accessory heads, I can check everything from milliamps to gas pressures and data log the results.

That combined with a good combustion analyzer and a Testo 308 digital smoke tester will make you unstoppable!!:thumbsup:

Oh yeah, the knowledge and training helps too


----------



## pcplumber (Mar 11, 2009)

*That is what I need.*



Trick1 said:


> We use the TIF 8800-A. Good unit with reliable results. But if you want to take your diagnostics to the next level....I highly recommend Fieldpiece instruments. I purchased the Fieldpack last year. With one meter and several accessory heads, I can check everything from milliamps to gas pressures and data log the results.
> 
> That combined with a good combustion analyzer and a Testo 308 digital smoke tester will make you unstoppable!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Oh yeah, the knowledge and training helps too


Thank you very much. Where do I get one?


----------



## Trick1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Fieldpiece is available from Sid Harveys or Johnstone Supply. The Fieldpack tha I have is around $1,200.00 or so. The Testo 308 Digital Smoke Tester is around $650.00 (I doubt that you'll find this tool useful since you rarely run into oil burners out there.) 

The combustion analyzer that I currently have is a UEI C100A (I'm waiting until the summer to get a Testo 327 or 550) That costed $1,300.00. The combustion analyzer is a MUST for setting up oil or Natural Gas/LP. Since most condensing boiler manufacturers want to see thier equipment set up with analyzers.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Trick1 said:


> We use the TIF 8800-A. Good unit with reliable results. But if you want to take your diagnostics to the next level....I highly recommend Fieldpiece instruments. I purchased the Fieldpack last year. With one meter and several accessory heads, I can check everything from milliamps to gas pressures and data log the results.
> 
> That combined with a good combustion analyzer and a Testo 308 digital smoke tester will make you unstoppable!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Oh yeah, the knowledge and training helps too


My TIF is 15 years old and still going.


----------



## Trick1 (Mar 23, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> My TIF is 15 years old and still going.


Yeah, mine is almost 10 years old. Really solid instrument:thumbsup:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Trick1 said:


> Yeah, mine is almost 10 years old. Really solid instrument:thumbsup:


Made in the USA too!


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

I suppose not blowing up the customer is important, but I really thought this was going to be about magnahelic gauges...really.

Without a magnahelic gauge being used on today's furnaces, most troubleshooting is mere guessing.


----------



## Trick1 (Mar 23, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> I suppose not blowing up the customer is important, but I really thought this was going to be about magnahelic gauges...really.
> 
> Without a magnahelic gauge being used on today's furnaces, most troubleshooting is mere guessing.


 
This is true. I use my magnehelic for every boiler install. I can see the varations in draft a lot better than the digital readout on my combustion analyzer. They're bulletproof as as well:thumbsup:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

Trick1 said:


> This is true. I use my magnehelic for every boiler install. I can see the varations in draft a lot better than the digital readout on my combustion analyzer. They're bulletproof as as well:thumbsup:


Be still my beating heart

Most times I ask a tech on a furnace problem if he/she has a magnahelic gauge and they tell me they don't even have a little one:001_unsure:


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

Isn't that Fieldpiece kind of like a swiss army knife? It can get you buy but isn't as good as having the real thing.


----------



## dan22 (Dec 2, 2010)

*test kit*

i just purchased a combustion analyzer kit 
its e instruments covers oil gas o2 co nox preasure differential built in printer feild replaceable sensors. paper and printer ribbions at staples
very nice tool.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

mechanicalDvr said:


> Isn't that Fieldpiece kind of like a swiss army knife? It can get you buy but isn't as good as having the real thing.


 Not at all. Fieldpiece just uses the same power pack/basic control module for a variety of specialty testers that attach to it. Fieldpiece also has individual testers.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

I don't have a magnehelic. But I do have a Testo 506, and a 510. Both read very quick.


----------



## SmithLewit (Oct 18, 2015)

you can find on amazon pretty good ones at under 10 bucks


----------

